# 2010 Rogue SL Makes Strange "Humming" Noise When I Let Off the Gas



## Sykes (Dec 11, 2019)

So I just bought a 2010 Rogue with ~68,000 miles on it and I noticed something strange starting a few days ago. When I let off the gas going 15-30 mph sometimes a fluttering/humming noise starts to come from the front end of the car.

As soon as I apply any amount of power, it instantly stops, but will start right back up when I let off the gas. I'm at a loss as to what it could be. My best guess is drivetrain. Any ideas?


----------



## Sykes (Dec 11, 2019)

Here is a video with the audio of it happening.









20191210_174653.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

There is probably a heat shield either under the hood, or along the muffler that is rattling as you let off the gas.


----------



## Sykes (Dec 11, 2019)

Briann, I'll check that out this weekend. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Sykes (Dec 11, 2019)

Briann said:


> There is probably a heat shield either under the hood, or along the muffler that is rattling as you let off the gas.


Briann, I checked the heatshields, there was one loose along the main exhaust line, but tightening it didn't seem to do the trick. Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sykes said:


> So I just bought a 2010 Rogue with ~68,000 miles on it and I noticed something strange starting a few days ago. When I let off the gas going 15-30 mph sometimes a fluttering/humming noise starts to come from the front end of the car.
> 
> As soon as I apply any amount of power, it instantly stops, but will start right back up when I let off the gas. I'm at a loss as to what it could be. My best guess is drivetrain. Any ideas?


It could be tire noise. If the car is standing still and idling, rev the engine up; then let off the gas to see if the noise is gone.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I font think thats a heatshield or tires. It's too metallic and it decreases in frequency when you decelerate. Does this do it in park when you Rev and take your foot off the gas? In a dry parking lot can you go turn a couple of tight figure 8's in both directions and listen for any whines, growls or klunks? 
Is this thing AWD? If so do you have the AWD lock turned off?


----------



## buddyle (Mar 7, 2020)

It sound like your fan air heater motor, perhaps turn that off and try it. I have same problem on my infinity and replaced and no further sound.


----------

